# POOP



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What animal did this?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My guess would be rug rats.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry.....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a domesticated Cuckoo, likely an Indo-Asian subspecies due to the shape and taste of its droppings.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

We will go Cukoo for coco puffs for guessing!


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

This could be my new favorite thread....


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

pollo70 said:


> We will go Cukoo for coco puffs for guessing!


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Home isolation has definitely created some great post's ! :smile: 

I was able to rid those animals that are leaving the droppings in your photo from the house years ago. They seem to reproduce and their young get in the house from time to time. I'm ok with that, It's the BIG ones that create problems.


----------

